# hp dv9000 laptop + video problem



## zeratul (Jan 15, 2009)

Good day,

heres the problem when booting into vista home premium the screen will get distorted showing various colors before the login screen appears and then it would just go blank, but if i boot into safe mode it works fine.

Reloaded the os and every time i install the video driver ( nvidia Geforce Go 7600) the same problem occurs

My question is is this a problem with the video driver or the actual graphics card


----------



## codebuster11 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm having the exact same problem, which is why I registered today on this forum to seek help.

Yesterday I came back to my room to find my laptop having funky color lines over it, then going blank (I had not touched it, this happened all by its lonesome). I restarted it a few times, backed up data, yet it still happened. I did a factory reset and the problem is even worse now. It won't even load up the BIOS properly, nor get me to the Vista loading screen (and if it is doing it, theres no way for me to tell, the screen just shows random colors and white auoras). 

My problem is a bit different, but still similar. Any help? I'd really really appreciate some.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this applies:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...77&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1842189&lang=en
Bill


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Try external monitor does the distortion display on a external monitor?


----------



## zeratul (Jan 15, 2009)

tried the external monitor but it still didn't work, it didn't have the distorted colors like on the laptop screen but it just lost the signal before the login screen appears, as for the extended warranty the laptop product number is not listed. 

I'm starting to think its got to be the graphics, correct me if am wrong but the graphics is onboard right, so the entire motherboard will have to be replaced


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you enter Safe mode?


----------



## Scarthos (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a known problem with most all of HP's dv9000 series Laptops. I cannot tell you how many times I've witnessed this catastrophe at the shop I work at. I'm actually in the process of trying to send off a friend's dv9000 this very moment. The problem is indeed with the chipset for the Nvidia graphics card. Only thing I can say is to follow the link that BCCOMP submitted and look into sending the unit off. If your laptop is no longer under warranty, then hopefully HP will suck it up and do the right thing by fixing your computer.

HTH


----------



## zeratul (Jan 15, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Can you enter Safe mode?


yeah I can enter safe mode.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you can enter safe mode and your screen appears somewhat normal uninstall the Video Card driver (Nvidia) and reinstall it.
Bill


----------



## zeratul (Jan 15, 2009)

i've already tried that, but same problem occurs,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry,
I should have saw that in your first post.
Can you give me the exact model number?
Does this have an AMD Processor?
Bill


----------



## zeratul (Jan 15, 2009)

p/n ez345av
it got an intel centreno duo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I would still contact HP, they are still likely to cover it seeing it still has the same video card. I they do not you will be looking to replace the motherboard.
Bill


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Were the motherboard drivers installed before tryin installing the graphic driver.

MB driver:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=1842189


----------



## nadu (Aug 16, 2009)

So did you fix it in the end? Because I have the same problem, I can go into safe mode and the computer is almost fully functional, I can also go into internet, that's how Im on this forum. But I hate this problem I really don't have a clue on how to start to fix it. Any help greatly apreciated


----------

